# Ranger Handbook Pdf



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 17, 2007)

2006 version of the Ranger Handbook, some nice additions

https://atiam.train.army.mil/soldierPortal/atia/adlsc/view/public/24006-1/ST/SH21-76/SH21-76.PDF


----------

